# fixing rattling flex pipe connection



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

After what I thought was the heat shield, ends up being my flex pipe rattling. 

Basically at 2,000 rpm, it rattles REALLY loud and it's only getting worse. Upon closer inspection while banging my exhaust pipe (b4 the CAT) with a hammer, I found the problem was at the section where the exhaust pipe (around the oil pan area) meets with the flex pipe (about halfway to the CAT). So where one pipe goes into the other... this connection is loose.

So my question is how to tighen/stabilize these pipes to stop them from rattling against each other. Does a small section have to be welded?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yup.

my flex pipe is a bitch also, it buzzes like mad.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea.. you will have to weld it back together..


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I didn't have to weld mine and it isn't rattling...

(or have I just gotten used to it?)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well see the thing is. you probably have a small crack in the exhaust pipe.. well after the pipe gets the crack,e xhaust is constantly leaking out of that crack, at 2000rpms it just so happens to make it rattle.. well.. while exhasut is hitting it, heat makes matter spread/stretch, so its stretching that crack, and when you turn your car off it shrinks back down.. this is whats causing it to get worse and worse...


----------

